# IT jobs in Istanbul



## mathic (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi There, 

How is the IT job market in Istanbul any one cud help me on this want to be there on visit visa to find a job will this wud be fine. ..... what are the chances to change it to work visa as I have 5 years of experience in to IT I'm from Hyderabad, India. .... plz help

Thanks in advance. ....


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

It all depends on your specific IT skillset. If you are special, you will have a chance. Generic skills won't help since employers dont want the hassle of arranging your work visa.


----------



## mathic (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi belgarath,

First of all Thanksfor theinformation provided. ...Could you please let me know the IT skills set require to get a job in Istanbul....would system administrator,Network operation Centre or in SAP any specific module in demand over there or ? 

Your help is highly appreciated. .....


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

You never know but sa/noc roles can be covered by locals-putting you at a disadvantage. Niche skills like SAP bring more opportunities.

Start pinging multinationals since SMB s would have no knowhow or interest in foreign hires- but dont take my word for it and check career sites.


----------



## mathic (Apr 4, 2013)

Could you please let me know any specific module of SAP in demand out there in Istanbul and as you mention SMB in the last post I could not understand that please help

Thanks and Regards. .....


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

SMB : small and medium business


Sorry, I have no SAP experience or knowledge at all.


----------



## mathic (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you so much for the information


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I think it would be a good idea to try networking on a work-related site such as linked in or similar rather than a generic expat website (like this one).


----------

